# LG sciences.com is giving away 100 bottles of it's new ANADRAULIC STATE now.



## seanf76 (Jan 11, 2009)

LG sciences.com is giving away 100 bottles of it's new ANADRAULIC STATE now.


Please visit www.lgsciences.com and sign up for your FREE FULL SIZE bottle of LG Sciences, new ANADRAULIC state.   Also, please visit. www.anadraulicstate.com for more information on the product.


----------



## barkingspider (Jan 13, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Sweet! I like free stuff! I never tried any of LG's supplements, so it would be a good test trial of the quality of their products.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 14, 2009)

barkingspider said:


> Sweet! I like free stuff! I never tried any of LG's supplements, so it would be a good test trial of the quality of their products.



I personally will pass on the LG Sciences products personally,,, even if FREE,,,but thanks anyway.


----------

